# Monitor zeigt Bild doppelt



## majorguns (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,
heute ist mein Bruder von der LAN mit seinem Rechner und seinem Bildschirm gekommen aber als er ihn hier wieder angeschlossen hat, hat dieser das Bild "doppelt" gezeigt, er zeigt das bild immer 2 mal übereinander an.
Es ist ein Flachbildschirm von Hanns G habe es auch schon mit einem anderem Gerät Probiert mit dem selben Ergebniss und selbst wenn nichts angeschlossen ist wird die "Kein Signal" Meldung doppelt angezeigt es liegt also nicht an der Grafikkarte. 
Wie kann man den Fehler beheben bzw wieso ist er aufgetreten ??? Bilder sind angehängt.
Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe.
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2009)

Okay, Monitorfehler. Was willst du da groß dran basteln?
Das Gerät hat wohl den Transport nicht überlebt.
Bei den Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen ist immer einen Versuch wert.
Gewährleistung/Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, falls noch vorhanden.
Falls nicht, Gerät öffnen und alle internen Kontakte/Verbindungen auf richtigen Sitz überprüfen.
Wenn alles nichts nützt, der Klassiker: Kräftig drauf klopfen.


----------



## majorguns (4. Mai 2009)

Naja Basteln könnte mein Vater vielleicht dran der kann fast alles raparieren aber da müsste man vielleicht wissen woran es genau liegt. 
Dan Fehler hatte der Monitor wohl schon mal als der noch meinem Onkel gehörte aber als er damit nach Ep gegangen ist hat es bei denen wieder funktioniert  
Drauf klopfen werde ich gleich mal  und sonst kann man ja mal reingucken.....


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2009)

hat der monitor nen alternativen anschluss?? (dvi und VGA..) eventuell kannst das auch noch probieren, ansosnten würde ich mich mla wegen Garantie /repparatur erkundigen, ich weis aus erfahrung dass man bei Monitoren selber nicht wirklich was machen kann (hatte einige Modelle mit Beleuchtungsausfall, da lässt sich praktisch nichts machen denn außer 2 platinen ist da nichts drinnen ;(

mfg Klemens


----------



## majorguns (4. Mai 2009)

Ja er hat einen DVI Anschluss aber ich habe leider kein einziges Kabel hier liegen nur mein jetztiger Zweitmonitor hat ein DVI Kabel aber das kann man nicht ab machen.
Muss mal gleich mein Bruder fragen ob der die Rechnung hat oder ob mein Onkel die hat aber ich ahne fast schon das keiner von beiden sie mehr hat weil beide in solchen Sachen "Schlampen" sind


----------

